# How do you guys transport you SS



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

how do all of you guys move your sillosocks from the trailer to the field do you put them in rubbermaid tubs i saw that SS has that cart has anyone ever used this, is it worth the money?? how does it transport? i was thinking about buying the big rubber maid plastic tubs and putting them in there.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

TUBS !!!


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

The racks they come with....some people hate them but we like um. In tubs, the dirty stakes will get your dekes dirty. In the pic we have about 800 of them hangin on the side of the trailer.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

wow whats in the bags below


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

SS


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

gamberc said:


> wow whats in the bags below


Couple hundred deadly decoys :beer:


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> gamberc said:
> 
> 
> > wow whats in the bags below
> ...


What are you trying to say????


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

tubs are the only way to go, if your whealing out your spread in the spring they get muddy as hell if you have on those carriers plus the stack alot nicer then thoose racks, with the sled behind the wheeler and using tubs we can get 1500 ss out into 2 trips.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

justund223 said:


> tubs are the only way to go, if your whealing out your spread in the spring they get muddy as hell if you have on those carriers plus the stack alot nicer then thoose racks, with the sled behind the wheeler and using tubs we can get 1500 ss out into 2 trips.


Thats your opinion...its not the only way to go. We looked into tubs but the racks just worked out better for us. Also, if your worried about getting them muddy why are you putting them in tubs, they are going to get alot muddier putting them in there that in the racks because of the muddy stakes...


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Everyone has there own system and each one works but i actually put them in those deadly decoy bags pictured above! I can fit around 18-20 dz in each bag and really like it cause i can just through the bag on my shoulder if i need to!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Couple questions....

Cupped,

How do you hook the carries on the wall of your trailer? I have three carriers full and wondering how to maximize space.

Kberggren....

Do the stakes wreck the deadly bags?

Everyone who runs deadlys.....

Do you have to break down the decoys to get them into the bags or do they fit in fully assembled?

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> Couple questions....
> 
> Cupped,
> 
> ...


We ran a 2x4 across the cealing of the trailer and installed a bunch of hooks for the carriers. Works great and as you can see there is room underneath.

As for the deadlys, you never have to dissemble them. They fit in the bags just fine.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If you get some Avery 12 slot duck bags you can fit a dozen SS in each slot. (Sock end first) Easy to carry, helps cut down on mud. However the stakes stick out so you have to be careful you don't poke an eye out. 12 x12 equals 144 decoys over your shoulder.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> If you get some Avery 12 slot duck bags you can fit a dozen SS in each slot. (Sock end first) Easy to carry, helps cut down on mud. However the stakes stick out so you have to be careful you don't poke an eye out. 12 x12 equals 144 decoys over your shoulder.


I tried that once and they kept wanting to fall out...you're gonna have to show me "the way".


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

PJ said:


> If you get some Avery 12 slot duck bags you can fit a dozen SS in each slot. (Sock end first) Easy to carry, helps cut down on mud. However the stakes stick out so you have to be careful you don't poke an eye out. 12 x12 equals 144 decoys over your shoulder.


Thats the same way I do it. You can put one bag over each shoulder and walk 300 decoys into the field with ease. I also know of other guys that have crammed way more than a dozen in each slot.......


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I run my sillo socks in those big deadly decoys bags. I cant get 33 dozen decoys per deadly decoy bag. What is nice is they stack great inthe trailer, they stack great in our sled, and on the front/back of the 4 wheeler. They work awesome to carry around with you when you are putting out decoys. Each guy grabs one bag and takes it out where your setting up and carries them around with them, makes setup time faster and less work!

I did use the silllo sock carriers for a year and I had a dog get poked, myself, and buddies also go poked by the stakes countless times. The bags eliminate this problem. People like to say doing it this way gets your decoys more dirty I say no matter what you do in the spring stuff is going to get muddy! However transportation in and out of the field, putting out decoys faster, and saftey is more of my concern!

MY VOTE GOES FOR DEADLY DECOY BAGS!


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

What if you are using the long sillo sock stakes on the feeders do they fit in the deadly bags?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

sure will


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have used the carriers and the tubs, my vote goes to the tubs. You would have to put a tarp around the decoys in a sled if pulling behind a wheeler with the SS carriers unless you want them caked with mud.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

I use the carriers then cover them with a large laundry bag. Keeps the bags clean, and also helps in keeping yourt stakes from getting caught on everything.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> I run my sillo socks in those big deadly decoys bags. I cant get 33 dozen decoys per deadly decoy bag. What is nice is they stack great inthe trailer, they stack great in our sled, and on the front/back of the 4 wheeler. They work awesome to carry around with you when you are putting out decoys. Each guy grabs one bag and takes it out where your setting up and carries them around with them, makes setup time faster and less work!
> 
> I did use the silllo sock carriers for a year and I had a dog get poked, myself, and buddies also go poked by the stakes countless times. The bags eliminate this problem. People like to say doing it this way gets your decoys more dirty I say no matter what you do in the spring stuff is going to get muddy! However transportation in and out of the field, putting out decoys faster, and saftey is more of my concern!
> 
> MY VOTE GOES FOR DEADLY DECOY BAGS!


Really 33 dozen silos in each bag. wow.. I have carriers but the bags would fit in the trailer alot better


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

So anyone else have some quantities that they can fit in the Deadly bags? I've heard from 15 dz. to now 33 dz.?????


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I use the carriers and have never had a problem with mud from behind the wheeler. I use a 30' cable to attach the sled to so any mud that gets flung by the wheeler doesn't get all the gear muddy.

Can fit 3 carriers + other gear in the sled. Then another carrier on the front rack of the wheeler and another on the rear rack. With 14 doz. SS in each carrier, that comes to 70 doz. that can be hauled out in one trip.

I do love the DD bags for my DD's though. If it is true that you can pile 33 doz. SS in one of those bags I may be switching over to that. I just can't imagine being able to fit that many in there.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 100 Dozen Sillo Socks. And a 10 dozen Deadlies. And you can get 60 deadlies per bag and 30+ dozen per bag! They stack awesome in the trailers!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> I have a 100 Dozen Sillo Socks. And a 10 dozen Deadlies. And you can get 60 deadlies per bag and 30+ dozen per bag! They stack awesome in the trailers!


Could you post a pic of how you stack them in the bags? I am VERY interested in doing this.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Ditto, I would love to see picture of how they all pile into the bags.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Third on the photos. If you can fit 30 dz. in those bags that would be the ticket


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

J.D. said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > If you get some Avery 12 slot duck bags you can fit a dozen SS in each slot. (Sock end first) Easy to carry, helps cut down on mud. However the stakes stick out so you have to be careful you don't poke an eye out. 12 x12 equals 144 decoys over your shoulder.
> ...


JD you were the one that taught me that homey.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Dont blow by what SDwaterfowler said.Take note. Get a long rope or cable between your four wheeler and your sled. The mud problems are over.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

We are using LARGE tubs and have no problem with them getting dirty. There is a certain way you need to put them into the tubs but IMO its much cleaner than the SS Carriers if your driving them in and out of the field using an ATV. Plus the tubs keep the dust off them while they are ridding in the trailer on gravel roads.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

33 dozen ss in one deadly bag? I would also like to know how you stack them in there to get such a large # in there. WOW, thats 396 decoys per bag. Thats more decoys than you can fit on two of the conduit carriers in one bag. If that is possible that is awesome!!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm beginning to think the 33 doz. sillosocks in a DD bag is a hoax. This was posted in a similar thread last year about this time and pictures were requested but they were never posted then either. I really do hope it is true because if you can really fit that many in there, I would love to switch over to that route.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am switching to putting my SS in deadly bags. I can fit one carrier into a bag with extra room......so I am putting in about 12-15 doz in a bag.

What I like is that the bags are easily stack able. I can put four bags where I was putting two carriers. This will also eliminate getting poked by stakes or snagging other gear on stakes.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the DD bags would also make more efficient use of trailer space. Storing full carriers in the trailer makes for a lot of wasted space, IMO.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I am thinking that 15 dozen is possible. I am going to switch to the bags, I am sick of stakes poking everywhere. Carriers and efficient staking in a jet sled works but not that well for me. I just need to order a couple bags and see how many I can get in them. If I could get 20 dozen in each I would be super happy!


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

For the new headed ss, how big of tubs are you using and how many can you fit per tub?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

According to their website,they are coming out with Sillosocks bags soon.

Alex


----------



## Fowl Chaser (Jan 27, 2007)

I have one of the sillosock bags, waiting for 2 more. I was able to get 6 doz sillosock feeders and 7 doz sillosock 3D sentries in one bag, probably enough room for 6 dozen more feeders. They also have backpack straps sewn on them.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Fowl Chaser, you wouldn't happen to have any pics would you? How durable do the bags seem?


----------



## Fowl Chaser (Jan 27, 2007)

Traxion said:


> Fowl Chaser, you wouldn't happen to have any pics would you? How durable do the bags seem?


Bag is 26" X 26" X 26"

The bags seem like they will be pretty decent. I tried poking a stake through it, didn't get it through but didn't try super hard. I don't think you will have many poke throughs with normal use.

I have 6 doz feeders and 7 doz 3D head sentries in it now, after looking again I would say I could easily get another 10 doz feeders in it. When I get my other bags I'm going to spread the sentries between the 3 bags.


----------

